# Thinking About Moving Here



## BryanXavier (Apr 13, 2016)

This is my second time in Thailand for an extended stay.

I'm 49 and the gal and I are talking marriage (known each other 6 years since her USA studies in Indiana)

Here's my plan (not in order)

1. One Year Visa - extended as needed with trips across the border as needed
2. Teach English - I want as much freedom as possible but will work in a school/institution if needed.
3. Switch to a marriage visa.
4. Sell the the USA house
5. Throw the money in a Thai bank for 3 months
6. Get hitched (if we can still stand each other after a year)
7. Enjoy Thai Tea and Massages till I die here.

What am overlooking? Honestly, I can't see how this plan could NOT work! (Sarcasm doesn't fly in Asia does it?)

Critique and encourage in equal amounts please.


----------



## Blue Flare (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Thailand (almost)

I am sure if you have a good look through all the forums you will find the information you need as this question comes up a lot.

I would say from my experience to biggest problem you will have is adapting to the way of life here, everything you take for granted in the states is not here.
We have all stayed here for short times and thought we will be fine living here, but the reality is very different, Thais do not have the same way of doing things, there is very little logic, and nobody is really trained well to do any job, so beware when getting things fixed etc.

All that sounds like a negative, but it's not, I love it here and will never return to the UK, but adapting takes time.
All women are a nightmare to live with, but Thais are different to what you are used to, and you will struggle simply because you were not brought up amongst them.
That's not just my experience, a lot of expats will say the same.

Regarding visas, I think border runs are pretty much out now, the rules have changed, if you are thinking about teaching, unless you have qualifications that is not so easy now.

I wish you luck, I really do, just try to see all the negs, before we come here it only the pos we see.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

You didn't mention if you were independently wealthy (and why should you)? But any income from teaching - if that will be your only source will hardly keep you and your lady friend in comfort. 
Most the happy guys here seem to have pensions from their own countries.
Once you are 50 you can get a 12 month "retirement" visa. renewable each 12 mths. 
A "married to a Thai" visa requires only half the money in the bank, but is a bigger hassle to obtain. If you can afford to seed that 800,000B in the bank for the retirement visa, you will also have the money there to cover emergencies - medical bills etc.

But - it's a lovely country to live in. 
If you can generate enough income you'll have a ball.
Good luck.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello from one X to another! :welcome:
First, I assume that your lady is a Thai citizen. That makes things easier of course.

Regarding your house, you may be better of renting it out (depending on your rent/mortgage ratio) and get enough greenbacks on a monthly basis to be comfy in the "LOS". :eyebrows:


----------



## BryanXavier (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, I'm here again (BKK) and got an extension - 60 days - until Oct 19th

Same tutoring place hired me. The fiancee's parents are letting me stay here gratis (so far).

Getting certified online to teach English.

Will open bank account (one way or another) and intend using the Etrade or Paypal method to keep currency transfer costs down.

Anyway - thanks for the input, y'all. I'll scour the forum for relevant information.


----------



## 1novemberboy4u (Oct 14, 2016)

Would be nice, if you, update this page and keep us up to date with your current situation .
Regards NovemberBoy


----------



## 1novemberboy4u (Oct 14, 2016)

.....oops sorry. Best of luck


----------



## RareBreed (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi BryanXavier -

My advice is that you give this move a lot of serious thought. Look at Thailand as objectively as possible, and weigh all of the pros and cons. I came here on vacation probably 20 times over the course of 25 years and absolutely loved it. I couldn't wait to live here. I retired and moved to Bangkok about a year and a half ago ... and now I am thinking of leaving. Life in Bangkok is a big step down in many ways. The censorship here is a big problem for me. I knew certain books are banned, but I didn't realize how heavily TV is censored. I was trying to watch a documentary one night on drug addiction in a small U.S.city, and how the community had pulled together to help the addicts. So it was a socially redemptive program. But it was so heavily censored -- so much of the dialog was bleeped out -- that it didn't even make sense. I finally just turned it off. Also, it is impossible sometimes to escape the bad smells here: one block smells like sewage, and the next, like garbage. Many sidewalks are impossible to walk on because they have been completely taken over by street vendors. Motorcyclists drive on the sidewalks with no regard for pedestrian safety. I hold my breath any time contractors come to my condo to do work because they have no regard for my possessions. If something gets damaged ... oh well, mai pen rai. And service is generally atrocious. If you go into a hardware store and ask if they have screws, they go in the back and bring out one screw. If you ask if they have more than one kind, they say no, this is it. Go to a restaurant and order an appetizer, an entree, and a side of mashed potatoes, and they bring out the mashed potatoes first. And the most popular pastimes among Thai people seem to be nose-picking and looking for a place to lie down. The mass nose-picking you see on the BTS sometimes is absolutely nauseating. I know that some people laugh at a lot of this, and brush it off as mere differences in culture. But really, is it that, or is it a substandard way of life? I'm sorry to be so negative, and I'll be glad to answer any specific questions. But again, please give this decision a lot of thought.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was recently watching a programme on UK TV where a man who had been married to a Thai woman was deported when she divorced him and his spouse visa was no longer valid. 
He had sold everything in t he UK and built her a lovely house which now belongs to her as she is the Thai citizen. 
He landed at Heathrow airport with nothing except the clothes in his suitcase. No money no possessions no job. He was sleeping in the airport for over 3 weeks until the social services were able to find him a room in a homeless hostel.

So my advice is do not sell your home in the US. Rent it out and use that rental income to boost any earnings. 
That way at least if things go wrong you will still have a home to return to.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Down Side*



RareBreed said:


> Hi BryanXavier -
> 
> My advice is that you give this move a lot of serious thought. Look at Thailand as objectively as possible, and weigh all of the pros and cons. I came here on vacation probably 20 times over the course of 25 years and absolutely loved it. I couldn't wait to live here. I retired and moved to Bangkok about a year and a half ago ... and now I am thinking of leaving. Life in Bangkok is a big step down in many ways. The censorship here is a big problem for me. I knew certain books are banned, but I didn't realize how heavily TV is censored. I was trying to watch a documentary one night on drug addiction in a small U.S.city, and how the community had pulled together to help the addicts. So it was a socially redemptive program. But it was so heavily censored -- so much of the dialog was bleeped out -- that it didn't even make sense. I finally just turned it off. Also, it is impossible sometimes to escape the bad smells here: one block smells like sewage, and the next, like garbage. Many sidewalks are impossible to walk on because they have been completely taken over by street vendors. Motorcyclists drive on the sidewalks with no regard for pedestrian safety. I hold my breath any time contractors come to my condo to do work because they have no regard for my possessions. If something gets damaged ... oh well, mai pen rai. And service is generally atrocious. If you go into a hardware store and ask if they have screws, they go in the back and bring out one screw. If you ask if they have more than one kind, they say no, this is it. Go to a restaurant and order an appetizer, an entree, and a side of mashed potatoes, and they bring out the mashed potatoes first. And the most popular pastimes among Thai people seem to be nose-picking and looking for a place to lie down. The mass nose-picking you see on the BTS sometimes is absolutely nauseating. I know that some people laugh at a lot of this, and brush it off as mere differences in culture. But really, is it that, or is it a substandard way of life? I'm sorry to be so negative, and I'll be glad to answer any specific questions. But again, please give this decision a lot of thought.





Veronica said:


> I was recently watching a programme on UK TV where a man who had been married to a Thai woman was deported when she divorced him and his spouse visa was no longer valid.
> He had sold everything in t he UK and built her a lovely house which now belongs to her as she is the Thai citizen.
> He landed at Heathrow airport with nothing except the clothes in his suitcase. No money no possessions no job. He was sleeping in the airport for over 3 weeks until the social services were able to find him a room in a homeless hostel.
> 
> ...


It's amazing just how different some of these countries really are. The things that you both discribe are a lot the same here in the Philippines - close to Thailand. Living in these countries is different in countless ways and takes at least a two year adjustment period if it is going work at all.

Main things are this. Before just making a move to a place so different, dirty, and backwards; Take at least one or two trips first and stay as long as possible each time. Assess stores, weather, transportation, and above all the quality of medical care. If you still decide on making the move, be very -very- sure to leave yourself a financial way out should you ever need to leave.



Best Of Luck..


----------

